# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Բրեքսիթ

## StrangeLittleGirl

Միացյալ Թագավորությունը երկու օր առաջ հանրաքվե անցկացրեց: Արդյունքում՝ դուրս են գալիս ԵՄ-ից: Էկեք էստեղ քննարկենք, թե դա ինչ ա նշանակում աշխարհի, Եվրոպայի, ՄԹ-ի, Հայաստանի ու հայերի (Հայաստանում, ՄԹ-ում ու այլ երկրներում բնակվող) համար:

----------

Chuk (25.06.2016), Աթեիստ (25.06.2016), Հայկօ (25.06.2016), Շինարար (25.06.2016), Տրիբուն (26.06.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ հաջորդող մեկ տարում անցկացվելու ա երկրորդ հանրաքվեն ու մտնելու են ԵՏՄ: Արդյունքում Ռուսաստան-Մեծ Բրիտանիա ալյանսը շատ լուրջ ուժային կենտրոն ա դառնալու ու բառիս բուն իմաստով փոխվելու ա ամբողջ աշխարհի փոխհարաբերությունները: Լսել եմ նույնիսկ, որ Հայաստանին դաբռո են տալու Արարատը հետ վերցնելու:

----------

Շինարար (25.06.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ հաջորդող մեկ տարում անցկացվելու ա երկրորդ հանրաքվեն ու մտնելու են ԵՏՄ: Արդյունքում Ռուսաստան-Մեծ Բրիտանիա ալյանսը շատ լուրջ ուժային կենտրոն ա դառնալու ու բառիս բուն իմաստով փոխվելու ա ամբողջ աշխարհի փոխհարաբերությունները: Լսել եմ նույնիսկ, որ Հայաստանին դաբռո են տալու Արարատը հետ վերցնելու:


էստեղ մի աղմուկ մի աղաղակ, ես բացարձակ անտարբեր եմ, չհաշված էսպիսի հումորային քոմենթները ֆեյսբուքյան ընկերներիս հուզումնալից գրառումների տակ: Իսկ կատակը մի կողմ՝ ոչ Եվրոպան ա կործանվելու, ոչ Բրիտանիան, բայց հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել, թե արդյոք եվրոպական այլ երկրների քաղաքացիները նույնքան սրտի դողով կընդունեին լուրը, եթե խոսքը Հունաստանին կամ Լիտվային վերաբերվեր, թե՞ էստեղ ուղղակի փողի մեծ աղբյուր են կորցնում: Մեկ էլ խնդալու ա, որ ասում են՝ ռասիստ բրիտանացիներ, մենք բոլորս չէ՞ որ Եվրոպացիներ ենք:ԴԴ ասենք՝ ռասիզմով ռասիզմի դեմ եք պայքարում: Շոտլանդիայի առաջին դեմքերն էլ ասում են՝ բոլոր եվրոպացիները առաջվա պես ար վելքամ հիը, այսինքն՝ ես էլի մեկ ա էդ խմբի մեջ չեմ մտնում:ԴԴ  

եթե Եվրոպական Միությունը մի քիչ ավելի բաց կառույց լիներ, մի քիչ օրինակ հույս տված լիներ Հայաստանին, մենք էսօր զարգացման լրիվ ուրիշ ուղի էինք բռնել, ու էսօր որ Թուրքիային էդքան խրախուսում են, փող տալիս բան, որը ի սկզբանե գիտեն՝ նպատակին չի ծառայելու, ընդամենը իրանց երկակի սնանդարտների մասին ա խոսում,


ու մարդկանց հետ էլ որ խոսում եմ, թե խի են դեմ, որ Բրիտանիան դուրս գա, սաղ վեհից փորձում են սկսել, բայց հանգում են իրանց նեղ անձնական շահին, ոչինչ, թող մի քիչ մեր կաշվի մեջ մտնեն, բալքի սկսեն ավելի լայն մտածել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էստեղ մի աղմուկ մի աղաղակ, ես բացարձակ անտարբեր եմ, չհաշված էսպիսի հումորային քոմենթները ֆեյսբուքյան ընկերներիս հուզումնալից գրառումների տակ: Իսկ կատակը մի կողմ՝ ոչ Եվրոպան ա կործանվելու, ոչ Բրիտանիան, բայց հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել, թե արդյոք եվրոպական այլ երկրների քաղաքացիները նույնքան սրտի դողով կընդունեին լուրը, եթե խոսքը Հունաստանին կամ Լիտվային վերաբերվեր, թե՞ էստեղ ուղղակի փողի մեծ աղբյուր են կորցնում: Մեկ էլ խնդալու ա, որ ասում են՝ ռասիստ բրիտանացիներ, մենք բոլորս չէ՞ որ Եվրոպացիներ ենք:ԴԴ ասենք՝ ռասիզմով ռասիզմի դեմ եք պայքարում: Շոտլանդիայի առաջին դեմքերն էլ ասում են՝ բոլոր եվրոպացիները առաջվա պես ար վելքամ հիը, այսինքն՝ ես էլի մեկ ա էդ խմբի մեջ չեմ մտնում:ԴԴ  
> 
> եթե Եվրոպական Միությունը մի քիչ ավելի բաց կառույց լիներ, մի քիչ օրինակ հույս տված լիներ Հայաստանին, մենք էսօր զարգացման լրիվ ուրիշ ուղի էինք բռնել, ու էսօր որ Թուրքիային էդքան խրախուսում են, փող տալիս բան, որը ի սկզբանե գիտեն՝ նպատակին չի ծառայելու, ընդամենը իրանց երկակի սնանդարտների մասին ա խոսում,
> 
> 
> ու մարդկանց հետ էլ որ խոսում եմ, թե խի են դեմ, որ Բրիտանիան դուրս գա, սաղ վեհից փորձում են սկսել, բայց հանգում են իրանց նեղ անձնական շահին, ոչինչ, թող մի քիչ մեր կաշվի մեջ մտնեն, բալքի սկսեն ավելի լայն մտածել


Ուղղակի վախ կա, որ կարա սա դոմինոյի էֆեկտ ունենա: Էն ա, արդեն Ֆրանսիայի ու Նիդեռլանդների ֆաշիստները սկսել են ելույթներ ունենալ, որ հաջորդն իրանք են հանրաքվե անցկացնելու: Իմ շրջապատում հիմնականում մարդկանց դարդը դրանից ա, որ կարող ա ԵՄ-ն փլվի: Իսկ ԵՄ-ի փլվելը լավ բանի չի բերի, որտև իրա գոյությունն էսքան ժամանակ կանխել ա, որ Եվրոպայում իրար միս ուտեն: 

Հա, մեկ էլ ՄԹ-ից դուրս ապրող բրիտանացիներն են խառնվել իրար, թե իրանց վիճակն ինչ ա լինելու: Բայց սրա մասին մտածում եմ՝ տեղն ա ձեզ, դե հիմա իմացեք, թե մեզ համար ոնց ա էդ բյուրոկրատիայի հետ գործ ունենալը:

Իսկ զուտ որպես նեղ անձնական շահ պիտի ասեմ, որ էլ չեմ կարողանալու ՄԹ-ի օնլայն խանութներից օգտվել, որտև ստիպված կլինեմ էստեղի աստղաբաշխական հարկերը մուծել (մի անգամ տենց սխալվել, ԱՄՆ-ից էի բան պատվիրել, ապրանքի գնի չափ հարկ եմ մուծել):

----------


## Micke

> Հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ հաջորդող մեկ տարում անցկացվելու ա երկրորդ հանրաքվեն ու մտնելու են ԵՏՄ: Արդյունքում Ռուսաստան-Մեծ Բրիտանիա ալյանսը շատ լուրջ ուժային կենտրոն ա դառնալու ու բառիս բուն իմաստով փոխվելու ա ամբողջ աշխարհի փոխհարաբերությունները: Լսել եմ նույնիսկ, որ Հայաստանին դաբռո են տալու Արարատը հետ վերցնելու:


Երևի կատակ ես անում հա? Եթե մի բան ռեֆերեդնում ով պիտի լինի, ոնց կարաս արդեն հիմիկվանից  ասես  թե ետմ են մտնելու: Սա քեզ պոստսովետական երկիր չի իր կեղծ ռեֆերենդումով: Ինչ կարա ԵՏՄ-ն տա Բրիտներին, ինչը ԵՄ-ը չէր կարող առաջարկել: Պուտինյան Ռուսաստանի հետ ոչ մի իրեն հարգող երկիր երկարատև տնտեսական դաշինքի չի գնա: Արարատ վերադարձնել? Լավ էլի. Թուրքիան առանց պատերազմում պարտվելու, ոչ մի թիզ անգամ ոչ մեկին չի զիջի` առավել ևս Հայաստանին,  որը նրանց համար առանձնահատուկ հակառակորդ է: 
Իրոք մարդիկ կան, որ դրան ամենայն լրջությամբ հավատում են?

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ԵՄ-ի փլվելը լավ բանի չի բերի, որտև իրա գոյությունն էսքան ժամանակ կանխել ա, որ Եվրոպայում իրար միս ուտեն:


հենց էդ ա էլի, մենք աշխարհը թալանեցինք, հետո պայմանավորվեցինք իրար մեջ իրար հետ լավ լինել, դուք դրսերում իրար կերեք, մենք էլ կօգնենք ձեզ իրար ուտեք, հենց սա ա վատը էլի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հենց էդ ա էլի, մենք աշխարհը թալանեցինք, հետո պայմանավորվեցինք իրար մեջ իրար հետ լավ լինել, դուք դրսերում իրար կերեք, մենք էլ կօգնենք ձեզ իրար ուտեք, հենց սա ա վատը էլի


Հա բայց հենց էդ ա, որ իրանք իրար մեջ լավ չլնեն, վաբշե վատ կլինի: Աշխարհի վերջը կգա: 
Ի դեպ, բոցերից նոր մի հատ կարդացի, շատ լավն էր:

----------

Շինարար (25.06.2016), Տրիբուն (25.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

Բյուր սա միայն սկիզբն է: Եվ շղթայական ռեակցիան արդեն սկսվել է: Մեկը-մյուսի հետևից եմ-ից դուրս կգան դժգոհ երկրները: 
Այստեղ հարցը բոլորովին էլ ֆաշիստները չեն, այլ Եմ-ն ինքը իր ամորտ վիճակով:  Իր աննպատակ ծախսային քաղաքականությամբ, քամուն տրված միլիարդներով, արագ որոշում կայացնելու անընդունակությամբ, փոքր երկրների զարգացումն արգելակելով: Բացի Լեհաստանից ու Չեխիայից, կա մեկ արդյոք մեկ ուրիշ երկիր, որը ԵՄ-ին միանալով զարգացելլ է?  Իսկ Լեհերի ու չեխերի զարգացման պատճառը բոլոիովին էլ ԵՄ-ը չի:  
Ռումինիա, Բուլղարիա, Հունգարիա,Սլովակիա, Լատվիա, Լիտվա,  ոնց աղքատ կային, այնպես էլ մնացել են:
ԵՄ-ը այս ֆորմատով կենսունակ չի: Այն կվերաձևավավորվի կենտրոնական Եվրոպական երկրների ալիանսի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր սա միայն սկիզբն է: Եվ շղթայական ռեակցիան արդեն սկսվել է: Մեկը-մյուսի հետևից եմ-ից դուրս կգան դժգոհ երկրները: 
> Այստեղ հարցը բոլորովին էլ ֆաշիստները չեն, այլ Եմ-ն ինքը իր ամորտ վիճակով:  Իր աննպատակ ծախսային քաղաքականությամբ, քամուն տրված միլիարդներով, արագ որոշում կայացնելու անընդունակությամբ, փոքր երկրների զարգացումն արգելակելով: Բացի Լեհաստանից ու Չեխիայից, կա մեկ արդյոք մեկ ուրիշ երկիր, որը ԵՄ-ին միանալով զարգացելլ է?  Իսկ Լեհերի ու չեխերի զարգացման պատճառը բոլոիովին էլ ԵՄ-ը չի:  
> Ռումինիա, Բուլղարիա, Հունգարիա,Սլովակիա, Լատվիա, Լիտվա,  ոնց աղքատ կային, այնպես էլ մնացել են:
> ԵՄ-ը այս ֆորմատով կենսունակ չի: Այն կվերաձևավավորվի կենտրոնական Եվրոպական երկրների ալիանսի:


Պարզ ա, որ ԵՄ-ն լիքը խնդիրներ ունի ու դրանք պետք ա լուծել: Բայց արդյոք լուծու՞մ ա ԵՄ-ից դուրս գալը: Նույն ՄԹ-ն դուրս էկավ, որտև իրանց ուշքն ու միտքը միգրանտներն էին: 

Ստեղ մենակ տնտեսական հարցերը չեն: Գուցե պետական կամ տնտեսական մակարդակով բան չի փոխվել: Բայց էս ազատ տեղաշարժն անձի մակարդակով ահագին կարևոր ա ու լիքը օգուտներ ա տվել: Նայի, իմ անձնական-էգոիստական տեսանկյունից ԵՄ-ն շատ կարևոր մի օգուտ կարա տա: Դանիան ինքը շատ դաժան իմիգրացիոն քաղաքականություն ա վարում, հետևաբար շատ հնարավոր ա, որ մի տարի հետո չկարողանամ էստեղ մնալ, չնայած կրթությանս, աշխատանք ունենալուս, անձնական կյանքիս և այլն: Անգամ ամուսնանալը չի փրկի, որտև ոչ ԵՄ քաղաքացու հետ ամուսնանալիս Դանիան իր քաղաքացուց ինչ ասես չի ուզում: Բայց ասենք երկուսիս համար շատ հեշտ լուծում ա ուղղակի ուրիշ ԵՄ պետություն տեղափոխվելը: Սենց լիքը մանր-մունր պրակտիկ բաներ կան, որոնք անձի մակարդակով շատ ձեռնտու են: Կամ լիքը ՄԹ քաղաքացիներ կան, որ զանազան պատճառներով այլ պետություններում են աշխատում (ավելի բարձր աշխատավարձ, անձնական կյանք, լավ եղանակ և այլն): Էս մարդկանց հարցը շուտով հարցականի տակ ա լինելու: Իհարկե, մի կողմից ուզում ես չարախնդալ ու ասել, որ այ տենց, դե ձեր մաշկի վրա զգացեք եվրոպական բյուրոկրատիան: Բայց մյուս կողմից, իրենք առանձին անհատներ են իրենց կյանքով ու խնդիրներով, մարդիկ են, որոնք ինձ մտերիմ են, ու մի տեսակ չեմ ուզում, որ իրանց վատ լինի:

Իսկ հարցը ֆաշիստներն են, որովհետև երբ հասարակ քաղաքացին վեր ա կենում, գնում հանրաքվեի, ինքը չի մտածում, թե ՄԹ-ն ԵՄ-ին միանալով չի զարգացել, այլ ուշքնումիտքն էն ա, որ միգրանտները եկան, իրանց աշխատատեղերի վրա նստեցին կամ իրանց գրպանից իրանք փող են ստանում: Ու դա հենց ֆաշիստական պրոպագանդա ա: Պատահական չի, որ բոլոր պետություններում ԵՄ-ից դուրս գալու պրոպագանդա անում են հենց ֆաշիստական կուսակցությունները, ոչ թե ուրիշները: Նույն Դանիայում դրան կողմնակից ա մի կուսակցություն, որը հոգով-սրտով Թրամփին ա աջակցում: Դեռ մի բան էլ հպարտ-հպարտ երգ էին գրել իրան աջակցող, Օբամային նեգր անվանող:

Չգիտեմ, ես կարծում եմ՝ ԵՄ-ն լավ կառույց լինելու պոտենցիալ ունի, հատկապես հաշվի առնելով, թե ինչու ա ստեղծվել: Գուցե ավելի ճիշտ մոտեցում ա, որ բոլոր պետությունները նստեն, իրար հետ հասկանան, թե ինչն ա խնդիր ԵՄ-ում, փորձեն լուծել: Ի վերջո, զանազան եվրոպական պետություններում ֆաշիզմի ծաղկումը հենց ԵՄ-ն ա կանխում: Չլինի ԵՄ, կլինի ֆաշիզմ: Իսկ ես չեմ ուզում ևս մեկ անգամ իմանալ, թե ինչ հետևանքների կարա ֆաշիզմը բերի:

----------


## Chuk

> Երևի կատակ ես անում հա? Եթե մի բան ռեֆերեդնում ով պիտի լինի, ոնց կարաս արդեն հիմիկվանից  ասես  թե ետմ են մտնելու: Սա քեզ պոստսովետական երկիր չի իր կեղծ ռեֆերենդումով: Ինչ կարա ԵՏՄ-ն տա Բրիտներին, ինչը ԵՄ-ը չէր կարող առաջարկել: Պուտինյան Ռուսաստանի հետ ոչ մի իրեն հարգող երկիր երկարատև տնտեսական դաշինքի չի գնա: Արարատ վերադարձնել? Լավ էլի. Թուրքիան առանց պատերազմում պարտվելու, ոչ մի թիզ անգամ ոչ մեկին չի զիջի` առավել ևս Հայաստանին,  որը նրանց համար առանձնահատուկ հակառակորդ է: 
> Իրոք մարդիկ կան, որ դրան ամենայն լրջությամբ հավատում են?


Երբ էս ռեֆերենդումը կազմակերպվում էր, մարդիկ նույն կերպ էին մտածում: Շատերը պնդում էին, որ բրիտները ԵՄ-ից դուրս չեն գա, սոց. հարցումները ցույց էին տալիս, որ դուրս չեն գա: Իսկ իմ աղբյուրներն էն ժամանակ արդեն էս սցենարը գծել էին: Ու մասնավորապես հայտնի էր, թե հիմնականում որ թիրախային շերտի հետ էին աշխատելու, որ իրենց ուզած արդյունքին հասնեին՝ ներգաղթյալների ու 50 տարեկանից բարձրների հետ, հիմնականում ոչ մեծ քաղաքներում, գյուղերում: Տեսա՞նք որ եղավ: Տեսանք:

Հաջորդ քայլը ԵՏՄ մտնելն ա: Ու սա էն դեպքերից ա, որ իրանք ստիպված են լինելու կարևորել Հայաստանին: Որտև ինչքան էլ ԵՏՄ-ի առանցքային երկրները լինելու են Ռուսաստանն ու Մեծ Բրիտանիան, բայց իրենց պետք է ցույց տալ, որ ուրիշ երկրներ էլ կան իրենց կազմում ու որ այդ երկրները շահում են իրենց հետ համագործակցությունից:

Ինչու՞ հենց Արարատը: Սիմվոլիկ բնույթի պատճառով, որտև էն տարածքն ա, որը մի կողմից մեր համար սիմվոլիկ ազդեցիկ նշանակություն ունի, մյուս կողմից թուրքերի համար որպես հող էդքան նշանակություն չունի (առանձնապես չի օգտագործվում): Ինչ վերաբերում ա պատերազմին, ապա իմ աղբյուրները չեն բացառում կարճաժամկետ պատերազմի հնարավորությունը: Թուրքիան էդտեղ ստիպված ա լինելու դիմագրավի ինչպես Հայաստանին, էնպես էլ իրա ռազմական դաշնակից Ռուսաստանին ու Մեծ Բրիտանիային: Իհարկե կա վտանգ որ Ամերիկան ու Եվրոպան կխանգարեն, բայց ենթադրվում է որ հայ հանրահայտ դեմքերի ազդեցությունը (մասնավորապես Շառլ Ազնավուր, Քիմ Քարդաշյան և այլն), բավարար կլինի այդ վտանգը կանխելու համար: Էլ չենք խոսում Հռոմի Պապի հետ բարեկամական հարաբերությունները, որի համար Միքայել Մինասյանն այդքան վիզ ա դրել:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.06.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա բայց հենց էդ ա, որ իրանք իրար մեջ լավ չլնեն, վաբշե վատ կլինի: Աշխարհի վերջը կգա: 
> Ի դեպ, բոցերից նոր մի հատ կարդացի, շատ լավն էր:


բոցը լավն էր, բայց աշխարհի վերջը չի գա, արխային, եթե Եվրոամիությունը դադարի գոյություն ունենալուց, ուրեմն չի արդարացնում իրան

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բոցը լավն էր, բայց աշխարհի վերջը չի գա, արխային, եթե Եվրոամիությունը դադարի գոյություն ունենալուց, ուրեմն չի արդարացնում իրան


Կգա: Մնում ա օվկիանոսից էն կողմ էլ Թրամփը դառնա նախագահ, ու իրարուտոցին կսկսվի արդեն ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կգա: Մնում ա օվկիանոսից էն կողմ էլ Թրամփը դառնա նախագահ, ու իրարուտոցին կսկսվի արդեն ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ:


Բյուր ջան, եթե չես նկատել, իրարուտոցին սկսվել ա սաղ աշխարհով մեկ, ես նախընտրում եմ շատ չխորանալ, ինձ իմ Հայաստանի դարդը հերիք ա:

----------

Smokie (25.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, եթե չես նկատել, իրարուտոցին սկսվել ա սաղ աշխարհով մեկ, ես նախընտրում եմ շատ չխորանալ, ինձ իմ Հայաստանի դարդը հերիք ա:


Էնտեղ, որտեղ դու հենց հիմա նստած ես ու էնտեղ, որտեղ ես եմ հենց հիմա նստած, իրար ուտոցի չկա: ՀՀ-ի տարածքում էլ չկա:

----------


## Micke

Ես համոզված էի, որ Բրիտանիան դուրս է գալու. Ամեն բան դրան էր տանում: Ներկայումս ամեն բան տանում է նրան, որ մնալու են միայն կենտրոնական Եվրոպայի երկրները: ԵՏՄ մտնելը դա ուղղակի Ուտոպիա է: Բրիտներին առանց տնտեսական դաշինքի էլ իրենց լավ են զգում: Իհարկե Ռուսաստանին ձեռնտու է, որ ԵՄ-ը թուլանա, որովետո առանձին-առանձին հեշտ է լեզու գտնելը` ես դա սանկցիաների պահով: 
Արարատը մեզ ոչ ոք չի տա, եթե չստեղծվի առաջին համաշխարհայինի ավարտին ստեղծված իրավիճակ: 
Բյուր քո ասած մարդիկ ֆաշիստ չեն, այլ ազգային պահպանել ցանկացող հայրենասերներ: Իսկ մարդկանց և առևտրի ազատ տեղաշարժը կմնա այսպես թե այնպես, մտահոգվելու կարիք չկա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չուկ, արի թեման մի անլրջացրու էլի։ Ես էս քանի օրը որ ժամանակ գտնեմ ահագին կգրեմ էս թեմայով, թե իմ անձնական դիտարկումները, թե ուրիշների հետ քննարկումները։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես համոզված էի, որ Բրիտանիան դուրս է գալու. Ամեն բան դրան էր տանում: Ներկայումս ամեն բան տանում է նրան, որ մնալու են միայն կենտրոնական Եվրոպայի երկրները: ԵՏՄ մտնելը դա ուղղակի Ուտոպիա է: Բրիտներին առանց տնտեսական դաշինքի էլ իրենց լավ են զգում: Իհարկե Ռուսաստանին ձեռնտու է, որ ԵՄ-ը թուլանա, որովետո առանձին-առանձին հեշտ է լեզու գտնելը` ես դա սանկցիաների պահով: 
> Արարատը մեզ ոչ ոք չի տա, եթե չստեղծվի առաջին համաշխարհայինի ավարտին ստեղծված իրավիճակ: 
> Բյուր քո ասած մարդիկ ֆաշիստ չեն, այլ ազգային պահպանել ցանկացող հայրենասերներ: Իսկ մարդկանց և առևտրի ազատ տեղաշարժը կմնա այսպես թե այնպես, մտահոգվելու կարիք չկա:


Երբ մարդն ուզում ա իր երկիրը մաքրել «էդ կեղտոտ իմիգրանտներից», երբ խոզի միսը սարքում ա ազգային արժեք ու պարտադրում դպրոցներում, երբ ուզում ա արգելել հասարակական վայրերում պետության պետական լեզվից բացի այլ լեզվի գործածությունը, ինքը ֆաշիստից բացի ուրիշ բան չի կարող կոչվել: Չափավոր ազգայնականությունն իհարկե լավ ա, բայց լավ ա մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ դու հասկանում ես, որ քո ազգը մյուս ազգերից լավը չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չուկ, արի թեման մի անլրջացրու էլի։ Ես էս քանի օրը որ ժամանակ գտնեմ ահագին կգրեմ էս թեմայով, թե իմ անձնական դիտարկումները, թե ուրիշների հետ քննարկումները։


Գրի էլի: Ինձ հատկապես ՄԹ-ի ներսի տրամադրություններն են հետաքրքիր ու հատկապես որպես ՄԹ-ում բնակվող ՀՀ քաղաքացի դա ոնց կարա քեզ վրա անդրադառնալ:

----------


## Chuk

Բյուրի ու Ներսի հորդորով տրոլինգն ավարտում եմ  :Jpit: 


Ես դեռ տենց շատ չեմ խորացել, մի քանի դրվագ ընդամենը.

1. Էս հանրաքվեն իմ համար ժողովորդավարության մոդելի ցուցադրում էր, ու կայֆ ա, որ ժողովուրդը կարողանում ա սենց ընտրություն կատարել: Ժամանակը ցույց կտա ընտրության ճիշտ սխալ լինելը, կենսունակությունը, կարևորն էն ա, որ հենց նույն ժողովուրդը վաղը կկարողանա իր ընտրությունը փոխել, եթե պարզվի, որ սխալ ընտրություն ա: 

2. Եթե իմ տեսած տվյալները ճիշտ են, ապա ավելի շատ դուրս գալու օգտին քվեարկել են տարեցները: Ըստ տարիքային խմբերի ինչքան տարիքն աճում էր, էնքան դուրս գալու օգտին քվեարկողները շատանում էին: Այսինքն ստացվում ա, եթե շատ կոպիտ արտահայտվեմ, էս կյանքից հեռացողները վճռում են, թե ինչ աշխարհում են ապրելու նոր կյանք եկողները:

3. Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ավելի քաղաքակիրթ խավը քվեարկել ա ԵՄ մնալու օգտին: Սա իհարկե շատ սուբյեկտիվ դիտարկում ա: Բայց եթե ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն աշխարհում մի բան ավելի վատ ուղղությամբ ա գնում, քան էր մինչև հիմա:


Բայց ինքս շատ մեծ նշանակություն չեմ տալիս ՄԲ-ի ԵՄ-ում մնալ-չմնալուն:

----------

Արէա (25.06.2016), Հայկօ (26.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Բյուրի ու Ներսի հորդորով տրոլինգն ավարտում եմ


Տրոլլինգի հայերենը ոնց էր? Ձեռ առնել? Օպոնենտին հիմարի տեղ դնել?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 2. Եթե իմ տեսած տվյալները ճիշտ են, ապա ավելի շատ դուրս գալու օգտին քվեարկել են տարեցները: Ըստ տարիքային խմբերի ինչքան տարիքն աճում էր, էնքան դուրս գալու օգտին քվեարկողները շատանում էին: Այսինքն ստացվում ա, եթե շատ կոպիտ արտահայտվեմ, էս կյանքից հեռացողները վճռում են, թե ինչ աշխարհում են ապրելու նոր կյանք եկողները:
> 
> 3. Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ավելի քաղաքակիրթ խավը քվեարկել ա ԵՄ մնալու օգտին: Սա իհարկե շատ սուբյեկտիվ դիտարկում ա: Բայց եթե ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն աշխարհում մի բան ավելի վատ ուղղությամբ ա գնում, քան էր մինչև հիմա:


Կա տենց բան. ընդհանրապես, ամբողջ Եվրոպայում ջահելներն ավելի քիչ են մասնակցում ընտրությունների, քան տարեցները: Ու դա լուրջ խնդիր ա: Մեկը էս բրեքսիթի դեպքում շատ ջահելներ մտածել են՝ դե հա, ինչ պիտի լինի որ, մեկ ա ՄԹ-ն մնալու ա ԵՄ-ում, ու չեն գնացել քվեարկելու:

Քաղաքակիրթ խավի դեպքում էլ ա տենց: Էս ինչ-որ շատ տխուր պատկեր ա, երբ որոշումներ կայացնում ա ոչ քաղաքակիրթ խավը: Մի կողմից, ասում ես՝ ժողովրդավարություն, մեծամասնությունը ոնց որոշի, նենց էլ պիտի լինի: Մյուս կողմից, ոչ քաղաքակիրթ խավն ա էդ մեծամասնությունը, որը գնում, քվեարկում ա ԵՄ-ից դուրս գալու օգտին, հետո էլ գնում ա տուն, գուգլում, թե ԵՄ-ն ինչ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Տրոլլինգի հայերենը ոնց էր? Ձեռ առնել? Օպոնենտին հիմարի տեղ դնել?


Դու ուզում ես խոսե՞լ այդ մասին։

Հ.գ. իհարկե ոչ, սիրելիս։

----------


## Micke

> Երբ մարդն ուզում ա իր երկիրը մաքրել «էդ կեղտոտ իմիգրանտներից», երբ խոզի միսը սարքում ա ազգային արժեք ու պարտադրում դպրոցներում, երբ ուզում ա արգելել հասարակական վայրերում պետության պետական լեզվից բացի այլ լեզվի գործածությունը, ինքը ֆաշիստից բացի ուրիշ բան չի կարող կոչվել: Չափավոր ազգայնականությունն իհարկե լավ ա, բայց լավ ա մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ դու հասկանում ես, որ քո ազգը մյուս ազգերից լավը չի:


Քո ասածը աջ պոպուլիստներն են, ովքեր կատարված ամեն վատ բանից փորձում են միավորներ հավաքել: Դրանք առողջ մտածող հասրակության մեջ դեռ չնչին տոկոս են կազմում: Սակայն եթե շարունակվի այս կամազուրկ քաղաքականությունը, ապա նրանք կարող են լուրջ ուժ դառնալ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ըստ *վիճակագրության,* դուրս գալուն կողմ են եղել տարիքովներն ու անգրագետները։

----------

Արէա (25.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Դու ուզում ես խոսե՞լ այդ մասին։
> 
> Հ.գ. իհարկե ոչ, սիրելիս։


Իհարկե ոչ` տրոլինգը դա չի նշանակում?  Թե իհարկե ոչ` ես ոչ մեկին ձեռ առնել չեմ ուզում և հիմարի տեղ չեմ դնում:

----------


## Chuk

> Իհարկե ոչ` տրոլինգը դա չի նշանակում?  Թե իհարկե ոչ` ես ոչ մեկին ձեռ առնել չեմ ուզում և հիմարի տեղ չեմ դնում:


Եվ առաջինը, և հատկապես երկրորդը ։)

Իսկ երևի ավելի շատ հաշվի չէի առել, որ Նորեկներ ունենքշ ովքեր իմ ոճը կարող է չճանաչեն։ Բայց դե մեկ ա հավատս չի գալիս, որ գրածս լուրջ էիր ընդունել  :LOL: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Micke

> Եվ առաջինը, և հատկապես երկրորդը ։)
> 
> Իսկ երևի ավելի շատ հաշվի չէի առել, որ Նորեկներ ունենքշ ովքեր իմ ոճը կարող է չճանաչեն։ Բայց դե մեկ ա հավատս չի գալիս, որ գրածս լուրջ էիր ընդունել 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Դե քեզ չճանաչելով` ոճդ չգիտեմ: Դրա համար էլ հարցրեցի` կատակ ես անում?  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քո ասածը աջ պոպուլիստներն են, ովքեր կատարված ամեն վատ բանից փորձում են միավորներ հավաքել: Դրանք առողջ մտածող հասրակության մեջ դեռ չնչին տոկոս են կազմում: Սակայն եթե շարունակվի այս կամազուրկ քաղաքականությունը, ապա նրանք կարող են լուրջ ուժ դառնալ:


Իմ ասածը աջ պոպուլիստ ֆաշիստներն են  :Smile:  Ու իրենց դժվար չի անգրագետ ժողովրդին սուտ թվերով ու հեքիաթներով իրենց կողմը քաշելը, ինչը, ի դեպ, տեղի ա ունենում: Բազմաթիվ եվրոպական երկրներում էդ կուսակցությունները ծանրակշիռ ձայներ ունեն խորհրդարաններում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եթե փող ունեք, փաունդ առեք, քանի էժանանում ա։ Հեսա ռեսկի սկսելու ա թանկանալ, քանի որ ալամ աշխարհի խուժան փողերը թափով լցվելու են ՄԹ, որը ԵՄ ֆինանսական վերահսկողությունից դուրս ա գալիս։

----------

Հայկօ (26.06.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ըստ *վիճակագրության,* դուրս գալուն կողմ են եղել տարիքովներն ու անգրագետները։


Էս տարիքովների մասին որ չեն խոսում, այ բանը, գնայիք քվեարկեիք, դա ինչ ասելու բան ա՝ քեզ տասը տարի ա մնացել ապրելու, իմ տեղը որոշում ես, էնքան անմակարդակ ձևով ա էս մնալու կողմնակիցների ողջ վրդովմունքը իրանց պարտության հանդեպ, որ չգիտեմ էլի, եթե մի քիչ գրագետ տանեին քարոզչությունը, չէին պարտվի, բայց ինքդ լիովին ոչ ռասիստ լինելով չես կարող արդյունավետ ձևով դիմացինի ռասիզմը մերկացնել:

----------


## ivy

Էստեղ էլ է դա մեծ թեմա, քննարկոում են բոլոր կողմերից:
Հիմնականում ոչ ոք սա լավ լուր չի համարում՝ թե ամբողջ ԵՄ-ի, թե հենց Մեծ Բրիտանիայի համար:

ԵՄ-ն իր կազմից կորցնում է ահագին մեծ ու ամուր երկիր: Ու էն դեպքում, երբ էնպես էլ ահագին խնդիրներ ունի՝ Հունաստանի ճգնաժամ, փախստականներ, տեռորիզմ: Հիմա էլ սա է ավելանում գլխներին:
Մեծ Բրիտանիան բայց ոնց որ թե ավելի մեծ վնասներ կարող է կրել. տնտեսական վիճակը կարող է վատանալ, որովհետև դուրս են մնալու ԵՄ-ի հետ կնքվող միջազգային, տնտեսական գործարքներից: Իհարկե մյուս կողմից իրենց անդամավճարը, որ տալիս էին Եվրամիությանը, հիմա մնալու է իրենց, ու էտեղ կարող են փող խնայել, բայց դե խելոքներն ասում են, որ վնասն ավելի շատ է լինելու: Ֆունտի վիճակն էլ վիճակ չի, ու դեռ ավելի է վատանալու: Երկրի ներսում էլ Կամերոնի հեռանալու պատճառով երկրում քաղաքական անկայուն վիճակ է ստեղծվելու, ու դա էլ իր հերթին է գումարվելու ընդհանուր բացսական դաշտին: 
Ու գուցե միակ կամ գլխավոր պատճառը, թե ինչու Մեծ Բրիտանիայն գնաց էդ քայլին, ազգային անվտանգության ու սահմանները կայունացնելու հարցն էր: Վախ տերորիզմից ու փախստականների ճգնաժամից եկող ընդհանուր վիճակից: Գուցե և էդ էդ առումով շահեկան դիրքում հայտնվեն:

Բայց քանի որ դեռ մինչև օրս ոչ մի երկիր էսպիսի քայլի չէր գնացել, հնարավոր չի կանխատեսել, թե ի վերջո ինչ կլինի: Ժամանակը ցույց կտա: Ուղղակի, ոնց որ ասեցի, էստեղ կանխատեսումները էդքան էլ դրական չեն:

----------


## Արշակ

Խնդալուն էն ա, որ ով խոսում ա էս հարցով, կողմ կամ դեմ, տարբեր լուրջ ու վեհ պատճառներ են բերում, բայց իտոգում մարդա իրա անձնական քյարից ելնելով ա էդ վեհ պատճառներին եկել  :LOL:  Դրա համար էլ երգիրը երգիր չի դառնում...

----------

Շինարար (25.06.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Միացյալ Թագավորությունը երկու օր առաջ հանրաքվե անցկացրեց: Արդյունքում՝ դուրս են գալիս ԵՄ-ից: Էկեք էստեղ քննարկենք, թե դա ինչ ա նշանակում աշխարհի, Եվրոպայի, ՄԹ-ի, Հայաստանի ու հայերի (Հայաստանում, ՄԹ-ում ու այլ երկրներում բնակվող) համար:


Պիտի ասեմ, որ մեծ զարմանքով ու խորին ափսոսանքով լցվեցի, երբ թեմայում հարցադրման երկրորդ մասին վերաբերող և ոչ մի գրառում չգտա...
հազար ու մի տեսակի ենթադրություններ ու հոգատարության դրսևորումներ՝ աշխարհի ու Եվրոպայի ապագայի հետ կապված, բայց բացարձակ ոչ մի անալիտիկ վերլուծություն՝ հարցը հայկական պրիզմայով դիտարկող...

իրոք չեմ հասկանում, թե սա ինչի հետ է կապված...
օտարամոլությունն ու օտարի շահը սեփականից վեր դասելու ձգտումի՞, թե՞ ուղղակի պետական մտածողության իսպառ բացակայության...

էս խելքով էլ ուզում ենք հրեաներին աբգոն անել՝ խելքի աշեցեք )))))))))


օրինակ ես ինքս հանդիսանում եմ Բելգիայի քաղաքացի, տունս տեղս, աշխատանքներս ու հիմնած բիզնեսս բոլորը էս երկրում են ու էս երկրի հարկային դաշտում..
ու ինձ մոտ սպորտային հետաքրքրություն կա հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ զրուցել ու ծանոթանալ նրանց տեսլականներին՝ հարցը բելգիական ու ընդհանուր եվրոպական պրիզմայով դիտարկելիս..
սպորտային հետաքրքրություն.. ընդամենը..

բայց ինձ ավելի սիրտ ցավեցնող ու հոգեհարազատ է իմ սեփական հայկականը, քան հազար հատ Եվրոպա իրար գումարած ու բազմապատկած..


լավ՝ ինչևէ.. ոնց որ, պահի ազդեցության տակ, շատ երկարացրի..
համենայն դեպս՝ ինձ, այս կոնտեքստում, հետաքրքիր է երկու հանգամանք..

1. Բրէքզիթի հանրաքվեի արդյունքում ՄԲ երկու մասնիկներում հաղթել է «դուրս գալը»՝ Անգլիայում ու ՈՒելսում..
իսկ մյուս երկուսում՝ Հյուս.Իռլանդիայում ու Շոտլանդիայում՝ հաղթել է «մնալը», ընդ որում՝ վերջինում շատ ավելի զգայուն հաշվով..
հիմա՝ սրա վրա հենվելով, երկուսի պաշտոնատար անձինք էլ մոտակա սեփական հանրաքվեների մասին են հայտարարել..
Շոտլանդիան՝ անկախանալու ու էդպես ԵՄ միության մեջ մնալու,
Հյուս.Իռլանդիան՝ մնացած Իռլանդիայի հետ վերամիավորվելու..

եթե Արցախի կոնտեքստում նայենք՝ երկու դեպքն էլ շատ հետաքրքիր օրինակներ կարող են լինել՝ ժողովրդական ընտրության ճանապարհով ազգային արժեքները երկրի ամբողջականությունից վեր դասելու..


2. ՌՖ-ին խրտնացնում էր հենց միայն «ԵՄ-ի հետ ասոցացման համաձայնագիր» անվանումը...
իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե ՀՀ-ն իրարից բաժանվող ԵՄ երկրների հետ առանձին-առանձին տնտեսական ու առևտրական համաձայնագրեր ստորագրի՝ մեկը մեկից հետաքրքիր...

----------

Micke (26.06.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

էս նկարն ա լավը, ոչ միայն Բրիտանացիների այլ նաև միգրանտներից բողոքող նախկին գաղութարար պետության մասին՝ https://samiyahali.files.wordpress.c...lonisation.jpg

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չինաստանի վարչապետ Ժու Էնլայի մասին լեգենդը լսած կլինե՞ք։ Ուրեմն 1972 թվին, Ռիչարդ Նիքսոնը գնում ա Պեկին, ու համատեղ ինտերվյուի ժամանակ ժուռնալիստները Ժու Էնլային հարցնում են, թե ինքը ինչ կարծիկքի ա Ֆրանսիական Հեղափոխության (1789 թիվ) հետևանքների մասին։ Պատասխամնում ա․ «Դեռ շատ շուտ ա եզրակացություններ անելու համար»։ 

Բայց նենց, նախնական, մենք մեր խելքով, մեկ էլ լսած-տեսածով մի երկու բան կարանք ենթադրենք։ 

*Կարճաժամկետ կտրվածքում*՝ թեթև ցնցումներ, բայց առանց կատաստրոֆայի։ ՄԹ-ն ԵՄ անդամ էր, բայց եվրոզոնայի մեջ չէ, որը շատ կարևոր ա։ Կատակ չէի անում, երբ գրել էր, որ փաունդը արժևորվելույա։ Առաջին մի քանի օրերին ու շաբաթներին կարժեզրկվի, բայց հետո մանրից ու կայուն կարժևվորվի։ Բրիտանական բանկերը միշտ էլ գրավիչ են եղել կեղտոտ փողերի համար, ու հիմա, երբ ՄԹ-ն մնում ա ինքը իրանով ու ոչ մեկին հաշվետու չի լինելու, նորից սկսվելու են իսկական կայֆերը։ 

Մարդիկ լիքը նեղվելու են, բա խի սենց եղավ, էսի հեչ լավ չէր ․․ հիմնականում չեն էլ հասկանալու թե ինչը լավ չի, բայց սպասելիքները բացասական են լինելու։ Դե դա նորմալ ա․ միշտ էլ երբ ինչ-որ ինտեգրացիոն համակարգ խարխլվում ա, զգացողություները հիմնականում բացասական են լինում։ 

*Միջին ու երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում*, ինձ թվում ա, որ շատ էլ լավ եղավ, որ ՄԹ-ն ԵՄ-ից դուրս եկավ։ Նախ, ՄԹ-ն երբեք լիարժեք չէր ինտեգրվում եվրոպական բոլոր պռոյեկտներին - շենգեն զոնա, եվրոզոնա.... 

Երկրորդ, ԵՄ բյուջեն առանձնապես չի տուժում. երևի լսած կլինեք UK rebate-ի կամ UK correction-ի մասին: 1985 թվից սկսած ՄԹ-ն իրա ԵՄ բյուջե կատարած փոխանցման 66%-հետ ա ստանում։ Էսի երկար պատմություն ա, ու բարդ հաշվարկ ա, թե ինչի, ոնց, ում համար, բայց փաստը նրանում ա, որ փաստացի ՄԹ-ն, լինելով Գերմանիայից հետո երկրորդ տնտեսությունը ԵՄ-ում, պիտի հատկացնի ԵՄ ընդհանուր բյուջեի 20%-ը, բայց տալիս ա մոտ 12%-ը։ Տարբերության հիմնական բեռը ընկնում ա Ֆրանսիայի ու Իտալիայի վրա։ Կարճ ասած, ԵՄ համար, ֆինասական առումով կորուստը նշանակալի ա, բայց կատաստրոֆիկ չի։ 

Երրորդ, ՄԹ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը միշտ էլ որոշակիորեն շեղված ա եղել ԵՄ ընդհանուր արտաքին քաղաքականությունից։ Այն ավելի շուտ ամերիկո-անգոլսաքսոնական շահերի պաշտպանությանն ա ուղղված, քան ընդհանուր երվոպական շահերի պաշտպանությանը։ ՄԹ-ն Ռուսաստտանի հետ հարաբերությունները ավելի ու ավելի սրելու ջատագով ա, որը մեզ հեչ լավ չի։ Ինչքան էլ սիրենք կամ չսիրենք Ռուսաստանը, ինչքան սրվում են Ռուասաստանի ու Եվրոպայի հարաբերությունները, էնքան մենք էլ ենք հեռանում Եվրոպայից։ Էս ուրիշ տխուր հեքիաթ ա, բայց փաստ ա։  Հետո, ՄԹ-ն Թուրքիային ԵՄ անդամություն տալու ջատագովներից ա եղել միշտ։ Դժվար ա ասել, Թուրքիայի ԵՄ անդամ դառնալը մեր համար լավ ա, թե վատ, բայց էն որ էսօրվա Թուրքիայի պոռտը պետք ա տեղը դնել, ու դա ավելու շուտ կանեն Ֆրանսիան ու Գերմանիան, քան ՄԹ-ն, էտ փաստ ա։

Վոբշեմ, մի քիչ էլ որ մտածեմ երկար բարակ, կարող ա և զուտ հայկական շահերի տեսանկյունից հեչ էլ վատ չի ՄԹ դուրս գալը ԵՄ-ից։ Կոնսոլիդացված ԵՄ-ն, առանց, շատ կներեք, առիթ անառիթ ոռ խաղացնող ՄԹ-ի, կարող ա շատ ավելի հզոր կառույց դառնա, ու ավելի հստակ դիրքորոշում ունենա Հայստանի ու մեր նման բանանների հետ կապված հարցերում։ Հետո, սենց թեթև ցնցումը ԵՄ համար կարող ա առողջարար լինի, ու իրոք ռեֆորմների գնան, որոնց անհրաժեշտությունը կա - ԵՄ ինստիտուտները իրոք շատ բյուրոկրատական, դանդաղաշարժ ու անարդյունավետ են դարձել։ Ավելի շատ բլա-բլա ես էսօր ԵՄ-ից լսում, քան կոնկրետ գործողություններ տեսնում։

----------

Chuk (27.06.2016), Աթեիստ (26.06.2016), Արշակ (27.06.2016), Գաղթական (26.06.2016), Հայկօ (26.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (27.06.2016), Շինարար (26.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (26.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տրիբունի վերլուծությունը դուրս էկավ: Մեկ էլ վերջերս մի տեղ կարդացի, որ առանց ոռ խաղացնող ՄԹ-ի ԵՄ-ն ավելի հզոր հակակշիռ ուժ ա ԱՄՆ-ին:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Հետաքրքիր է նաև, թե ոնց կզարգանան Անգլիայի հարաբերությունները Շոտլանդիայի ու հյ. Իռլանդիայի հետ. վերջիններս քվեարկել են ԵՄ-ում մնալուն կողմ, իսկ Անգլիան՝ դեմ: 

Ամեն դեպքում էն, որ կողմ քվեարկողների մեծ մասը տարեցներ են ու կրթություն չունեցողներ, ահագին մտահոգիչ է:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ստեղ Շոտլանդիայի հարցն էլ ա հետաքրքիր: 2014-ի անկախանալու հանրաքվեում լիքը շոտլանդացիներ դեմ էին քվեարկել, որովհետև ուզում էին մնալ ԵՄ-ում: Ու հիմա էս մարդիկ զգում են, որ իրենց քցել են: ՄԹ-ի պառլամենտի պաշտոնական կայքում արդեն երեք միլիոնից ավել մարդ դիմում ա ստորագրել, որ նոր հանրաքվե կազմակերպվի:

Ինչքան հետևում եմ սոցցանցերում-բաներում մարդկանց կարծիքներին, սենց մի ընդհանուր պատկեր կա հիմա:

Լիքը մարդիկ անխնա աջուձախ գրում են, որ «երգիրը երգիր չի» ու որ իրենք հենց հիմա արտագաղթում են ՄԹ-ից. հիմնականում՝ Կանադա, Նոր Զելանդիա, Ավստրալիա կամ ԱՄՆ:

Շատ շատերը, մեծագույն մասը՝ ջահելությունից, գրում են, որ բիձեքը չպիտի որոշեն էն մարդկանց ճակատագիրը, ովքեր դեռ մի հիսուն տարի էլ ապրելու են էդ երկրում, ի տարբերություն նույն էդ բիձեքի:

Շոտլանդացիներն ուզում են անկախանալ:

Ամենահետաքրքիր կարծիքը երևի ամենատարածվածն ա: Շատերը գրում են, որ հա, շատ լավ ա, որ նոր հանրաքվե եք ուզում, դժգոհ եք, սենց-նենց, բայց ժողովրդավարությունը հենց էս ա: Ժողովրդավարությունը ժողովրդավարություն ա, ու եթե մեծամասնությունը կողմ ա դուրս գալուն, ուրեմն պիտի դուրս գանք: Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ սենց կարծիք ունեցողները հիմնականում սկզբում գրում են «Ես դեմ եմ քվեարկել, բայց...»:

----------


## Շինարար

չեմ ջոկում էս տարեցների պահը խի՞ ա հա նշվում, տարեցները ձայնի իրավո՞ւնք չունեն թե՞ ոնց, ինձ համար մտահոգիչ ա, որ ջահելների սերունդ կա, որը իրան թույլ ա տալիս տենց բան ասի, թե ձեզ տասը տարի ա մնացել ապրելու, իսկ մենք դեռ հիսուն և այլն:

----------

Արշակ (27.06.2016), Գաղթական (26.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չեմ ջոկում էս տարեցների պահը խի՞ ա հա նշվում, տարեցները ձայնի իրավո՞ւնք չունեն թե՞ ոնց, ինձ համար մտահոգիչ ա, որ ջահելների սերունդ կա, որը իրան թույլ ա տալիս տենց բան ասի, թե ձեզ տասը տարի ա մնացել ապրելու, իսկ մենք դեռ հիսուն և այլն:


Միջսերնդային արդարությունը նոր խնդիր չի, Շին ջան։ Միշտ էլ էս հարցը եղել ա․ ջահլները չեն ցանկանում վճարել մեծերի կայացրած որոշումների համար, կամ ցանկանում են որ բեռը արդարացի բաշխվի; կամ էլ մեծերը չեն ցանկանում հրաժարվել իրանց ներկա բարեկեցությունից հանուն ջահելների ապագա կայֆերի։ Կարճ ասած, էս դասական հայրեր և որդիներ պայքարն ա, որը միշտ պիտի լինի։ Բայց սենց դեպքերում իմ պատասխանը միանշանակ կլիներ․ «համբալ, չես ուզում որ պապիդ քո տեղը որոշի, էտ մի օրն էլ փաբում քաշ գալու փոխարեն գնայիր քվեարկության, որ մասնակիցների ու կողմ քվերակածների մեծ մասը մեծերը չլինեին»։

----------

Chuk (27.06.2016), Արշակ (27.06.2016), Գաղթական (26.06.2016), Հայկօ (26.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (27.06.2016), Շինարար (26.06.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> «համբալ, չես ուզում որ պապիդ քո տեղը որոշի, էտ մի օրն էլ փաբում քաշ գալու փոխարեն գնայիր քվեարկության, որ մասնակիցների ու կողմ քվերակածների մեծ մասը մեծերը չլինեին»։


միանշանակ, ես մի էրկու հոգու ասել եմ էստեղ՝ առանց համբալ բառի իհարկե

բայց էս թեմայում ինչ ասում ես համաձայն եմ


անձամբ ես էլի ասեմ՝ մի այլ կարգի անտարբեր եմ, չհաշված որ էս պահին զուտ ֆեյսբուքի ֆրենդլիստիս բարձրացրած հիստերիան ահավոր տհաճ ա՝ իրանց եվրոպականության ընդգծմամբ, մենք եվրոպացիներ ենք բան, բայց ես դե տենց դիվանագետ չեմ, ու անձնական շփումների ժամանակ մի էրկու բան ասում եմ՝ իրանց եվրոպականության մասին իմ կարծիքը, որի ճշմարտացիության դեմ կիրթ մարդը համենայն դեպս չի կարողանում բան ասի, բայց մարդկանց թվում ա՝ ուրախացել եմ :ԴԴ

----------


## Chuk

> չեմ ջոկում էս տարեցների պահը խի՞ ա հա նշվում, տարեցները ձայնի իրավո՞ւնք չունեն թե՞ ոնց, ինձ համար մտահոգիչ ա, որ ջահելների սերունդ կա, որը իրան թույլ ա տալիս տենց բան ասի, թե ձեզ տասը տարի ա մնացել ապրելու, իսկ մենք դեռ հիսուն և այլն:


Իմ համար էդ շատ լուրջ խնդիր ա, Շին։ Բայց ոչ թե էն առումով, որ տարեցները ձայնի իրավունք չունեն, այլ որ քաղաղաքական համակարգը կամ առխայնացրել ա երիտասարդին, կամ դարձրել հույս չունեցող, ու երիտասարդների շատ մեծ զանգվածը չի զգում իր դերը, կարևորությունը։ Սա քաղաքական համակարգի լուրջ խնդիր ա, որը կոնկրետ ՄԲ-ում ցույց տվեց, թե ինչ աստիճանի լուրջ որոշում եկող սերնդի փոխարեն կարող ա ընդունել գնացող սերունդը։ Իմ համար իդեալական դեպքը կլիներ, եթե ըստ տարիքի համաչափ բաշխվեին քվեները, երիտասարդները իրենց ամբիցիոզ տեսլականի համար քվեարկեին, տարեցներն իրենց ավելի հասուն, սառը, փորձ տեսած դիրքից ու դա միջինացվեր։

----------


## Գաղթական

հիմար ստատիստիկա..
իրականում էս տարիքային խտրականությունը միայն մի բանի մասին է խոսում՝ մնալու կողմնակիցները ի վիճակի չեն եղել պատվով ընդունել պարտությունը ու ստորության գնալով ավելորդ լարում են ստեղծել հասարակության մեջ..

----------

Շինարար (26.06.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> հիմար ստատիստիկա..
> իրականում էս տարիքային խտրականությունը միայն մի բանի մասին է խոսում՝ մնալու կողմնակիցները ի վիճակի չեն եղել պատվով ընդունել պարտությունը ու ստորության գնալով ավելորդ լարում են ստեղծել հասարակության մեջ..


Ես համաձայն եմ, որ մնալու կողմնակիցները չպետք ա էս հարցը շահարկեն, որտև ի վերջո հենց իրենց խնդիրն էր նաև երիտասարդությանը մոտիվացնել մասայական մասնակցել հանրաքվեին ու էս պատկերը հենց իրենց ձախողումներից մեկն է:

Բայց որ սա ամեն դեպքում լուրջ խնդիր ա, որը կա ոչ միայն ՄԲ-ում, անժխտելի ա:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ համար էդ շատ լուրջ խնդիր ա, Շին։ Բայց ոչ թե էն առումով, որ տարեցները ձայնի իրավունք չունեն, այլ որ քաղաղաքական համակարգը կամ առխայնացրել ա երիտասարդին, կամ դարձրել հույս չունեցող, ու երիտասարդների շատ մեծ զանգվածը չի զգում իր դերը, կարևորությունը։





> Բայց որ սա ամեն դեպքում լուրջ խնդիր ա, որը կա ոչ միայն ՄԲ-ում, անժխտելի ա:



տես՝ առաջին գրածդ իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի..
իսկ երկրորդ գրածդ ճիշտ է..


1.
այստեղի երիտասարդությունը, ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի, բնավ քաղաքականացված չէ..
ու էստեղ միանշանակ կարծիք ունենալ դժվար է՝ դա լավ է, թե վատ..
վատ է էն առումով, որ իր երկրի ապագայի հետ կապված լրջագույն հարցերի նկատմամբ անհաղորդ է, ինչպես դա արդեն տեսանք ՄԲ-ի օրինակի վրա..
լավն էլ այն է, որ գլուխները խախանդ ապրում են..
կարծու եմ՝ եթե Հայաստանում էլ կառավարական բոլոր բնագավառներում պրոֆեսիոնալներ աշխատեյին, կարիք չէր լինի, որ այդ աստիճանի քաղաքականացվեր հասարակությունը ու, մասնավորապես, երիտասարդությունը (վառ օրինակը՝ Էլեկտրիկ Երևան)

2.
խնդիրը մի քիչ այլ ենթատեքստում կա..
երիտասարդություը ու առհասարակ բնակչությունը, դարձյալ ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի, բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրվում ու անտեղյակ է, թե ինչ է կատարվում իր շուրջը..
բնականաբար՝ բոլորի մասին չի խոսքը, այլ մեծամասնության..
եթե չնշեմ ընդհանուր աշխարհը, որի պասին շատ թույլ պատկերացում կա, բավական է միայն ասել, որ միայն փոքր տոկոս կազմող խիստ հետաքրքրվածները պատկերացում ունեն, թե ինչ է կատարվում անմիջական հարևան երկրում.. դրանք էլ՝ կամ մասնագիտական կրթություն ունեցողներն են, կամ շատ ճամփորդողները... (2-ի թիվն էլ մեծ չէ)

----------


## Chuk

> տես՝ առաջին գրածդ իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի..
> իսկ երկրորդ գրածդ ճիշտ է..
> 
> 
> 1.
> այստեղի երիտասարդությունը, ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի, բնավ քաղաքականացված չէ..
> ու էստեղ միանշանակ կարծիք ունենալ դժվար է՝ դա լավ է, թե վատ..
> վատ է էն առումով, որ իր երկրի ապագայի հետ կապված լրջագույն հարցերի նկատմամբ անհաղորդ է, ինչպես դա արդեն տեսանք ՄԲ-ի օրինակի վրա..
> լավն էլ այն է, որ գլուխները խախանդ ապրում են..
> ...


Բայց դու ապացուցեցիր, որ իմ առաջին գրածը ճիշտ ա: Չէ որ ես գրել էի «այլ որ քաղաղաքական համակարգը *կամ առխայնացրել ա երիտասարդին*, կամ դարձրել հույս չունեցող»: Ուշադրություն դարձրու թավով ընդգծածիս, էդ հենց քո՝ ավելի երկար շարադրածն ա: Միջին վիճակագրական երիտասարդը առխային ապրում ա, անհոգ ապրում ա, մտածելով, որ ինքը քաղաքականությամբ հետաքրքրվելու կարիք չունի:

Իսկ այ դու սխալվում ես, որ կարծում ես, թե Հայաստանում միջին վիճակագրական երիտասարդը քաղաքականացված ա: Նույն էլեկտրիկ երևանը, թող վերամբարձ չհնչի, բայց ավելի կրթված, առաջադեմ երիտասարդությունն էր: Իսկ միջին վիճակագրական երիտասարդները, որոնք բացարձակ մեծամասնություն են, նորից անտարբեր են, ինչպես ՄԲ-ում, ուղղակի պատճառներն են տարբերվում անտարբերության: Եթե քաղաքականացված մասը շատ լիներ, լրիվ ուրիշ պատկեր կլիներ ինչպես ՄԲ-ում, էնպես էլ ՀՀ-ում:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.06.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց դու ապացուցեցիր, որ իմ առաջին գրածը ճիշտ ա: Չէ որ ես գրել էի «այլ որ քաղաղաքական համակարգը *կամ առխայնացրել ա երիտասարդին*, կամ դարձրել հույս չունեցող»: Ուշադրություն դարձրու թավով ընդգծածիս, էդ հենց քո՝ ավելի երկար շարադրածն ա: Միջին վիճակագրական երիտասարդը առխային ապրում ա, անհոգ ապրում ա, մտածելով, որ ինքը քաղաքականությամբ հետաքրքրվելու կարիք չունի:


և հա, և չէ ))))))
մարդ կարա չանհանգստանա՝ վստահ լինելով, որ ամեն ինչ վերահսկողության տակա,
ու կարա չանհանգստանա, որովհետև ինքը բնույթով պոֆիգիստա..
նուրբ տարբերություն կա, ու ես երկրորդ դեպքն էի փորձել ներկայացնել..





> Իսկ այ դու սխալվում ես, որ կարծում ես, թե Հայաստանում միջին վիճակագրական երիտասարդը քաղաքականացված ա: Նույն էլեկտրիկ երևանը, թող վերամբարձ չհնչի, բայց ավելի կրթված, առաջադեմ երիտասարդությունն էր: Իսկ միջին վիճակագրական երիտասարդները, որոնք բացարձակ մեծամասնություն են, նորից անտարբեր են, ինչպես ՄԲ-ում, ուղղակի պատճառներն են տարբերվում անտարբերության: Եթե քաղաքականացված մասը շատ լիներ, լրիվ ուրիշ պատկեր կլիներ ինչպես ՄԲ-ում, էնպես էլ ՀՀ-ում:


գուցե միտքս ճիշտ չձևակերպեցի..
«քաղաքականացված» ասելով ի նկատի ունեյի էն մարդկանց, որոնք *ստիպված* քաղաքականությամբ են զբաղվում, բայց դա դուրս է իրենց մասնագիտական պրոֆիլից..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս տեսե՞լ եք  :Jpit:

----------

Գաղթական (29.06.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս տեսե՞լ եք


Ես էս ռուսների խինդն ու ուրախությունը չեմ հասկանում։ Մի արդեն Եվրոպան ծերից ծեր քանդել են, մի արդեն Եվրոպայում սով ա ու աղքատությունը ա, մի սաղ իրար են մոռթում, մի երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ ․․․․

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես էս ռուսների խինդն ու ուրախությունը չեմ հասկանում։ Մի արդեն Եվրոպան ծերից ծեր քանդել են, մի արդեն Եվրոպայում սով ա ու աղքատությունը ա, մի սաղ իրար են մոռթում, մի երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ ․․․․


իրանք միշտ էլ ի սրտե ոգևորվում են, երբ, իրանց լեկսիկոնով արտահայտված՝ «պինդոս»-ների մոտ հաշիվները խառնվում են )))

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դե ինչ, արդեն երկու տարուց ավել անցել ա ու լիքը բան կա էս թեմայով ասելու։ Փորձեմ մանր–մանր ամեն օր նորություններ դնեմ ստեղ։ 2017 մարտի 29–ին ՄԹ–ն պաշտոնական նամակ ուղարկես Բրյուսել հայտնելու, որ գործի է դնում Եվրոմիության մասին համաձայնագրի 50–րդ հոդվածը այն լքելու մասին։ Յոթ ամիս է մնացել 50-րդ հոդվածով նախատեսված 2 տարի ժամկետի ավարտին, որից հետո ՄԹ–ն կլքի ԵՄ–ն։

----------

Life (29.08.2018), Աթեիստ (29.08.2018), Ռուֆուս (29.08.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մինչև անցնենք ապագային, արձանագրենք մի քանի փաստ որոնք արդեն տեղի են ունեցել։ 

Ֆունտ ստերլինգի փոխարժեքի անկում‎։ 

https://www.finder.com/uk/brexit-pound

Տնտեսական աճի դանդաղում մոտավորապես շաբաթական 350 միլիոն ֆունտի չափով, որը ճակատագրի հեգնանքով հենց այն թիվն էր որ գրված էր Բորիս Ջոնսոնի հայտնի ավտոբուսի վրա։ 

https://goo.gl/images/31QZPB

ՄԹ–ն համարյա միշտ տնտեսական աճի ցուցանիշով լինելով G7–ի առաջատարներից, անմիջապես հանրաքվեից հետո հայտնվել է վերջին տեղում։



Աղբյուրը (եթե բացվի ձեր մոտ) https://www.ft.com/content/e3b29230-...9-c64b1c09b482

----------

Life (29.08.2018), Աթեիստ (29.08.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Անցյալ տարվա հունիսին ևս մի ուշագրավ իրադարձություն տեղի ունեցավ, որը մեծ ազդեցություն ունեցավ և դեռ ունենում է Բրեքզիթի ընթացքի վրա։ Ընդհանրապես ՄԹ–ում, երբ վարչապետը հրաժարական է տալիս, խորհրդարանական մեծամասնություն կազմող կուսակցությունը նոր վարչապետ է առաջադրում։ ՈՒ սովորաբար էդ նոր վարչապետները, թեև պարտավորված չեն, բայց ուզում են նոր ընտրություններ անց կացնել, որպեսզի իրենց ծրագրով ընտրվեն, ոչ թե նախորդ վարչապետի ծրագրով սահմանափակված լինեն։ 
Նախ եկեք մի քիչ հետ գնանք։ ՄԹ–ում խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում գործում է շատ արխայիկ համակարգ։ Երկիրը բաժանվում է 650 ընտրատարածքների, որոնցում կուսակցություններն ու անկախները իրենց թեկնածություններն են առաջադրում։ Ընտրական համակարգը 100% մեծամասնական է։ Այսինքն ամեն ընտրատարածքից ընտրվում է տվյալ տարածքում ամենաշատ ձայն հավաքած թեկնածուն։ Այս համակարգը տևական ժամանակ գործելով փաստացի հանգեցրել է երկկուսակցական համակարգի ստեղծման։ Մեծամասնություն հերթափոխով վերցնում են կամ Կոնսերվատիվները կամ Լեյբորիստները։
2010 թվականի խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում տեղի ունեցավ մի բան, որ շատ վաղուց չէր եղել։ Ոչ մի կուսակակցություն բացարձակ մեծամասնություն չվերցրեց ու ստացվեց այսպես կոչված «կախված խորհրդարան»(hung parliament)։ Կոնսերվատիվները Լիբերալ–դեմոկրատական կուսակցությանը որոշակի խոստումներ տալով (որոշ բաներում հետո գցեցին իհարկե) կազմում են կոալիցիոն կառավարություն։ 
2015 թվականի ընտրություններով նույնպես սպասվում էր «կախված խորհրդարան»։ Սակայն Կոնսերվատիվները անսպասելի հաղթանակ են տանում ու վերցնում 650–ից 330 մանդատները ստանալով 5 մանդատի մեծամասնություն‎։ 
2016-ի հանրաքվեից հետո վարչապետ Քեմերոնը հրաժարական է տալիս ու Կոնսերվատիվները նոր վարչապետ են ընտրում 2010 թվականից Home Office (մոտավորապես ներքին գործերի նախարարություն) ղեկավար Թերեզա Մեյին։ 5 մանդատով մեծամասնություն ունենալը սովորական պայմաններում բավարար կլիներ հանգիստ կառավարելու համար‎։ Բայց Բրեքզիթի նման դժվարին պրոցեսսով անցնելու համար դա բավականին քիչ է։ Մի քիչ շատ կերկարի բայց մի երկու բառով ասեմ, որ Կոնսերվատիվների ներսում ԵՄ մտնելու համարյա ամենասկզբից տարբեր խմբավորումներ կան, որոշները կողմ, մյուսները դեմ, ու դրանց արանքում մնացածը։ Հենց էս բաժանումները փարատելու համար էլ Քեմերոնը իվերջո համաձայվնեց անցկացնել հանրաքվեն, համոզված լինելով, որ ԵՄ–ում մնալը կանցնի ու իր կուսակցության ներսում էդ հարցը կփակվի։ ՈՒ էս լույսի տակ ունենալով պրո–ԵՄ պատգամավորներ 5 պատգամավորի մեծամասնությունը ահագին վտանգավոր է։ Մեյը, չնայած իր ընտրվելուց հետո մոտ տասն անգամ տարբեր առիթներով բացառել էր որ պարլամենտական նոր ընտրություններ կանցկացնի, այնուամենայինիվ հավանաբար կուլ տալով հարցումների արդյունքների խայծը(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opinio...ical_summaries) ԵՄ–ից դուրս գալու 50–րդ հոդվածը գործարկելուց 20 օր հետո հայտարարում է նոր ընտրություններ անցկացնելու իր որոշման մասին։ Հարկ է նշել, որ 2011 թվականին ընդուված https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-...ments_Act_2011 պառլամենտի ակտով, վարչապետը միանձնյա այլևս չի կարող ցրել այն, այլ պետք է հենց Պառլամենտի սուպեր–մեծամասնության(երկու–երրորդի) հավանությունը (_էս դրույթը լավ կլինի Հայաստանում էլ լինի։ Առաջներում հենց վարչապետի ռեյտինգը տեղն էր լինում վարչապետը բռնում ցրում էր պառլամենտը ու նոր ընտրություն անում ու երկարացնում իր կառավարումը_)։  Ընտրություն հայտարարելու օրը Կոնսերվատիվները բոլոր հարցումներով ունեին ամենաքիչը 20 տոկոս ձայների առավելություն։ Ինչը կնշանակեր մոտ 100–ով մեծամասնություն պառլամենտում։ Բայց ընտապայքարը կոնսերվատիվները տանում են կատաստրոֆիկ վատ։ Ծրագիրը կարելի է ասել Տարոն Մարգարյանի ծրագիրն էր մոտավորապես «հավատացեք մեզ, լավ կլինի» ստեղի լեզվով ասած blank cheque։ Թերեզա Մեյը կատեգորիկ հրաժարվում է մասնակցել հեռուստատեսային դեբատներին։ Սրան հակառակ վերևի հղումով կարող եք տեսնել թե ինչ թափով Լեյբորիստները սկսում են հարցումներում առաջ գնալ։ Կարճ ասած ամեն ինչ ավարտվում է շատ տխուր Կոնսերվատիվների համար։ Ակնկալվող 100 մեծամասնության փոխարեն, նրանք կորցնում են նույնիսկ եղած 5–ը ու ստանում 650–ից ընդամենը 317 ձայն, նորից ստանալով «կախված խորհրդարան»։ Հիմա արդեն կառավարություն կազմելու համար անհրաժեշտ էր մանր կուսակցություններից մեկի աջակցություն։ Ընտրարշավի ընթացքում Լեյբորիստների սոցիալական ծրագիրը քննադատելով Մեյը ամեն անգամ կրկնում էր, որ կախարդական փողի ծառ(magic money tree) գոյություն չունի։ ՈՒ պարզվում է կախարդական փողի ծառ գոյություն ունի երբ իրեն է պետք, խոստանալով մեկ միլիարդ ֆունտ ստերլինգ Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիային, այնտեղի ընտրատարծքներից ընտրված DUP կուսակցությունը Կոնսերվատիվների հետ կազմում է https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confidence_and_supply դաշինք ու միասին ունենում են 2 պատգամավորի մեծամասնություն։ էս սաղ հարցերը լուծվում վերջանում են հունիսի վերջում։ ՈՒ սա Թերեզա Մեյի երկրորդ կոպիտ սխալն էր։ Փաստացի առանց այն էլ խիստ սահմանափակ երկու տարի դուրս գալու ժամկետից 3 ամիսը կորավ առանց մի քայլ Բրեքզիթի ուղղությամբ աշխատելու։

Երկար ստացվեց, բայց հետագայում կանդրադառնանք, թե ոնց է էս պստիկ, փխրուն մեծամասնությունը խանգարում պրոցեսին։

----------

Life (29.08.2018), Աթեիստ (29.08.2018), Գաղթական (29.08.2018), Հայկօ (29.08.2018), Ռուֆուս (29.08.2018), Տրիբուն (29.08.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Եկեք տեսնենք, թե կողմերը ինչ դիրքորոշումներ ունեն էս հարցի շուրջ։

*Եվրոմիություն․*

Սկսած ամենաառաջին օրվանից Եվրոմիության դիրքորոշումը մնացել ա անփոփոխ։ Եվրոմիության հիմքը կազմող 4 ազատությունները չեն կարող առանձնացվել իրարից։ Այսինքն չի կարող լինել ապրանքների ազատ շրջանառություն, առանց մարդկանց, կապիտալի և ծառայությունների ազատ տեղաշարժի։ Բրեքզիթի շրջանակում սա հայտնի ա որպես «no cherry-picking»։ 
Եվրոմիությունը աշխատում ա այնպես անել, որ Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիայի ու Իռլանդիայի միջև «կոշտ» սահման չառաջանա։ Դա կխախտի 1998 թվականի Բելֆաստի համաձայնագիրը, որով փաստացի վերջ դրվեց իռլանդական անջատականությանը։ 

Վերոհիշյալ երկու սկզբունքներից ելնելով երկու առաջարկություն են արել։
Դուրս գալ ԵՄ–ից բայց մնալ Եվրոպական Տնտեսական Գոտում (EEA), ինչպես օրինակ Նորվեգիան կամ Իսլանդիան։ էս տարբերակը շատ նման ա ԵՄ–ում լինելուն, երբ էլի պետք ա ԵՄ բյուջե փող մուծվել, բոլոր կանոնակարգերի ընդունում, անհնար է լինում սեփական առևտրային համաձայնագրերի կնքումը, ու էս ամեն ինչին խոսքի իրավունք չունեն Եվրոմիության օրենքների և կանոնակարգերի վրա։Մյուս տարբերակում Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիան մնում է ԵՄ մաքսային գոտում ու միասնական շուկայում իսկ Մեծ բրիտանիան կարող ա գնա ինչ ուզում ա անի, բայց Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիայի հետ մաքսային սահման ա ունենալու երկրի ներսում։
*
Միացյալ Թագավորություն․

*Մերժելով ԵՄ առաջարկած երկու տարբրակներն էլ առաջին օրերից տարբեր հիմար դրույթներ տարբեր պաշտոնյաներ սկսեցին առաջ տալ։ Բորիս Ջոնսոնը օրինակ cakeism ի կողմնակից էր, կունենանք ԵՄ լավ մասերը, իսկ վատերը չենք ունենա։ Միջազգային առևտրի նախարար Լիամ Ֆոքսը ասում էր ԵՄ հետ ազատ առևտրի համաձայնագիրը աշխարհի ամենահեշտ բանն ա լինելու։ Կարճ ասած մի տարուց ավել անիմաստ զահլա տանելուց հետո վերջը էս տարվա հունիսին երկներցին այսպես կոչված «Chequers deal»–ը։ Ըստ դրա ապրանքների մասով կգործի ԵՄ կանոնակարգերը ու ապրաքների ազատ շրջանառություն կլինի։ Իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչից ՄԹ–ն դուրս է գալիս։ Սա էլ փաստացի cakeism–ի մի տարտեսակ է։ էս տարբերակը ԵՄ–ն նույնիսկ եթե ի վերջո ընդունի, շատ մեծ հարցական է թե ՄԹ պառլամենտով կանցնի թե չէ, որովհետև նույնիսկ իր կուսակցության պատգամավորներից մի 40 հոգի դեմ էն ես տարբերակին։ Իսկ ինչպես հիշում եք Մեյը իր մեծամասնությունը կորցրեց անցած տարվա ընտրություններում։ 

Երեկ Զալզբուրգում ԵՄ ղեկավարների հանդիպում էր, որում Թերեզա Մեյը իր պլանով նորից գնացել էր բզբզալու, մերժեցին այն ու ուղարկեցին տուն։ Դոնալդ Թասքն էլ էս նկարը հրապարակեց հետևյալ քոմմենթով։ «A piece of cake, perhaps? Sorry, no cherries.»  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Թերեզան էլ երեխայի պես տուն գալով դուխը տեղը հավաքեց ու էս կոշտ հայտարությամբ հանդես եկավ էսօր։ Թե էդքան կարում էիր ասել իրենց դեմքին կանգնեիր խոսեիր։ 

https://youtu.be/wUnAGAakzt4?t=1169

Հիմա գործընթացը փաստացի հայտնվել ա փակուղում։ Եթե մինչև նոյեմբեր բան չփոխվեց նշանակում ա ՄԹ–ն կլքի ԵՄ–ն առանց որևէ համաձայնագրի։ Դա նշանակում է Մարտի 30–ին ԵՄ–ի հետ կնքած 730 տարբեր համաձայնագրեր դադարում են գործել ՄԹ–ում։ Ներառյալ 60 ԵՄ–ից դուրս երկրների հետ ազատ աևտրի համաձայնագրերը։ 
Առանց համաձայնագրի բրեքզիթը (no deal brexit) ըստ տարբեր փորձագետների կունենա կատաստրոֆիկ տնտեսական հետևանքները։ էս թեմայով կարող եք լսել օրինակ, նախկին միջազգային առևտրի համաձայնագրերի մասնագետ Ջեյսոն Հանթերի հաղարդումից

----------

Life (22.09.2018), Արշակ (23.09.2018), Գաղթական (22.09.2018), Հայկօ (22.09.2018), Շինարար (22.09.2018), Ռուֆուս (22.09.2018), Տրիբուն (22.09.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

տեղն ա դրանց... hard exit...

----------


## Շինարար

> Եկեք տեսնենք, թե կողմերը ինչ դիրքորոշումներ ունեն էս հարցի շուրջ։
> 
> *Եվրոմիություն․*
> 
> Սկսած ամենաառաջին օրվանից Եվրոմիության դիրքորոշումը մնացել ա անփոփոխ։ Եվրոմիության հիմքը կազմող 4 ազատությունները չեն կարող առանձնացվել իրարից։ Այսինքն չի կարող լինել ապրանքների ազատ շրջանառություն, առանց մարդկանց, կապիտալի և ծառայությունների ազատ տեղաշարժի։ Բրեքզիթի շրջանակում սա հայտնի ա որպես «no cherry-picking»։ 
> Եվրոմիությունը աշխատում ա այնպես անել, որ Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիայի ու Իռլանդիայի միջև «կոշտ» սահման չառաջանա։ Դա կխախտի 1998 թվականի Բելֆաստի համաձայնագիրը, որով փաստացի վերջ դրվեց իռլանդական անջատականությանը։ 
> 
> Վերոհիշյալ երկու սկզբունքներից ելնելով երկու առաջարկություն են արել։
> Դուրս գալ ԵՄ–ից բայց մնալ Եվրոպական Տնտեսական Գոտում (EEA), ինչպես օրինակ Նորվեգիան կամ Իսլանդիան։ էս տարբերակը շատ նման ա ԵՄ–ում լինելուն, երբ էլի պետք ա ԵՄ բյուջե փող մուծվել, բոլոր կանոնակարգերի ընդունում, անհնար է լինում սեփական առևտրային համաձայնագրերի կնքումը, ու էս ամեն ինչին խոսքի իրավունք չունեն Եվրոմիության օրենքների և կանոնակարգերի վրա։Մյուս տարբերակում Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիան մնում է ԵՄ մաքսային գոտում ու միասնական շուկայում իսկ Մեծ բրիտանիան կարող ա գնա ինչ ուզում ա անի, բայց Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիայի հետ մաքսային սահման ա ունենալու երկրի ներսում։
> ...


Շոտլանդիան անկախանա, նոր կիմանան իրանց հալը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շոտլանդիան անկախանա, նոր կիմանան իրանց հալը:


Շին, ես տենց էլ չհասկացա էդ ի՞նչ էին ուզում անել... յանիմ ինչի՞ էին ուզում դուրս գալ... ստեղ էլ ա տենց ավանակ վիճակ, ինչ, որ պրոբլեմներ են սարքում ու փորձում են լուծել, միթոմ եղածը քիչ ա... 

մարդ բորիս ջոնսընին կլսի՞... բա էն ֆառաժը... իրանց արևին խելոք են, արի կլնի լավ բաները պահենք` իրավունքներից օգտվենք, բայց պատասխանատվություն կամ պարտականություն չունենանք... մնացած երկրներն էլ ապուշ են չեն ջոկի... 

խլոք ըլնեն, հպարտությունները կուլ կտան ու հետ կմտնեն...

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ես տենց էլ չհասկացա էդ ի՞նչ էին ուզում անել... յանիմ ինչի՞ էին ուզում դուրս գալ... ստեղ էլ ա տենց ավանակ վիճակ, ինչ, որ պրոբլեմներ են սարքում ու փորձում են լուծել, միթոմ եղածը քիչ ա... 
> 
> մարդ բորիս ջոնսընին կլսի՞... բա էն ֆառաժը... իրանց արևին խելոք են, արի կլնի լավ բաները պահենք` իրավունքներից օգտվենք, բայց պատասխանատվություն կամ պարտականություն չունենանք... մնացած երկրներն էլ ապուշ են չեն ջոկի... 
> 
> խլոք ըլնեն, հպարտությունները կուլ կտան ու հետ կմտնեն...


Դե չեն ուզում եվրոպացիք գան իրենց աշխատատեղերը վերցնեն։ Ես որքան հասկանում եմ Բրիտանիան ուղղակի ցավագին էր տանում Գերմանիայի առաջնությամբ Եվրամիությունը։ Իրականում վերջում երկիրը փլվելու ա արդյունքում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե չեն ուզում եվրոպացիք գան իրենց աշխատատեղերը վերցնեն։ Ես որքան հասկանում եմ Բրիտանիան ուղղակի ցավագին էր տանում Գերմանիայի առաջնությամբ Եվրամիությունը։ Իրականում վերջում երկիրը փլվելու ա արդյունքում։


Բրիտանիան եվրոպա չի՞... իրականում, եթե ուզում են, որ իմիգրացիա չլինի ամենալավ ձևը էկոնոմիկան քաքմեջ անելն ա... ոչ ոք ոչ կգա ոչ էլ մտածի գալու մասին, հլա եղածներն էլ կգնան ու երկիրը կմնա իրանց... միակ ձևն էս ա...

----------

Freeman (23.09.2018), Life (23.09.2018), Գաղթական (23.09.2018), Շինարար (23.09.2018), Տրիբուն (23.09.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բրիտանիան եվրոպա չի՞... իրականում, եթե ուզում են, որ իմիգրացիա չլինի ամենալավ ձևը էկոնոմիկան քաքմեջ անելն ա... ոչ ոք ոչ կգա ոչ էլ մտածի գալու մասին, հլա եղածներն էլ կգնան ու երկիրը կմնա իրանց... միակ ձևն էս ա...


Դե էն ա էդ գործի վրա են։

----------


## Life

Genius  :Jpit:

----------


## Life

Թերեզա Մեյի դիլը պառլամենտը քիչ առաջ 432 ընդդեմ 202 ձայնի մերժեց: Հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ են սպասվում թերևս  :Think:

----------

Գաղթական (16.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հետն էլ՝ դեմ քվեարկողներից 118-ը հենց Մէյի կուսակցությունից էին )))

Ընդդիմադիր Labour-ն արդեն ջանացելա, որ վաղը քննարկեն կառավարությանն անվստահության քվե տալու հարցը:

Բայց Մէյին անվստահության քվե հայտնելու հավանականությունը քիչա, քանի որ շատերն արդեն հասցրել են իմաց տալ, որ իրենք պատրաստ չեն Քորբինին որպես կառավարության գլուխ տեսնել:

Մէյն էլ՝ մնալու դեպքում, մինչև երկուշաբթի պիտի նոր պլան սեղանին դնի, ինչն էդքան էլ հեշտ բան չի, քանի որ էս մերժվածի վրա արդեն 2.5 տարիա աշխատում էին..

Մնումա.
- կամ ԵՄ-ին խնդրեն Բրէքզիթը հետաձգել, ինչին պիտի բոլոր 27 երկրները համաձայն լինեն
- կամ էդ Բրեքզիթի թեման վաբշե ջրեն, ինչը տեսականորեն հնարավոր, բայց դրա համար նոր ռեֆերենդումա պետք անցկացնել՝ ինչին կառավարությունը բազմիցս դեմ ա արտահայտվել
- կամ էլ՝ մարտի 29-ին ՄԹ-ն ֆսյո ժը բրեքզիթա լինում ԵՄ-ից՝ առանց վերջինիս հետ հետագա հարաբերությունները կարգավորող փաստաթղթի ու բառի բուն իմաստով քաոսը սկսվումա...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վարագույր

----------


## Գաղթական

Հոլանդացի սահմանապահներն առգրավում են բրիտանացի բեռնատարավարորդների սէնդվիչները, թե բա՝ Բրեքզիթի պայմանով մսեղեն, մրգեղեն և այլն ներկրել չի կարելի.

----------

Աթեիստ (14.01.2021), Ներսես_AM (14.01.2021)

----------

